# All the Whey



## Jill (Aug 5, 2004)

Anyone try the banana isolate? Any feedback on any of the flavors would be great! 

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2004)

I would like to, I love banana! 

I like chocolate, strawberry and vanilla, but have not had any other flavors yet.

my favorite is vanilla mixed with Hood Low Carb choclate milk.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 5, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I would like to, I love banana!
> 
> I like chocolate, strawberry and vanilla, but have not had any other flavors yet.
> 
> my favorite is vanilla mixed with Hood Low Carb choclate milk.


 
I *KNEW* you'd be the first to respond!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2004)

well it's the only whey I have been using for the past 8 months.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 5, 2004)

really?  Can you compare it to ON 100% ?

I liike choc. mint


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2004)

Can you order it from bulk nutrition? Or only that all the whey site? 

Prince, is it sweet? I like sweet protein.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Can you order it from bulk nutrition? Or only that all the whey site?
> 
> Prince, is it sweet? I like sweet protein.



No, only from www.allthewhey.com

I think the vanilla is sweet.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2004)

Prince is going to be mad at me for saying this but.......................

Jilll, if you like sweet protein, try BSL.  You can buy the whey plain or the vanilla and then buy all the flavors you want and make them different each time.  I have 6 different flavor packets and if I need something really sweet I just add in more flavor for that particular shake.  You can adjust the flavor to your own taste.  My favorite is Orange Cream   tastes like orange sherbert.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 5, 2004)

oh wow that sounds good... 

i never thought i'd say this - but i can't WAIT 'til i'm almost out of protein powder.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)

I liked the orange cream flavor packet from BSL so much that I got 2 lbs. of WPC-80 in orange cream. Mix that with some Heritage L/C F/F milk with only 40 calories, and it's an awesome shake.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)

I personally like the chocolate, fruit tropical, and orange cream flavor pouches. I wasn't impressed with vanilla or strawberry, and am waiting till apple and cherry finally come in stock. But uh ya enough about BSL and back to All the Whey feedback.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 5, 2004)

but BSL sounds so much more interesting.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> but BSL sounds so much more interesting.


  I think it is. LOL, I have 10 lbs. of L/C concentrate/isolate, in chocolate 5 lbs. of WPC-80 in vanilla, and 2lbs. of WPC-80 in orange cream. And, the flavor packets are awesome. 

Incidently, I've noticed that the website has been down for several weeks.


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

what's the site for BSL?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)

www.blackstarlabs.com


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I think it is. LOL, I have 10 lbs. of L/C concentrate/isolate, in chocolate 5 lbs. of WPC-80 in vanilla, and 2lbs. of WPC-80 in orange cream. And, the flavor packets are awesome.
> 
> Incidently, I've noticed that the website has been down for several weeks.


 Oooooooh...

 Wanna sell me that bag of LC whey XL?   Im down to my last 10lb sack, and they still havent restocked.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)

I could, but it's probably about 9 lbs. now.  Is anyone having success with the site, or is it just down?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

You all like weird ass flavors...

I like allthewhey chocolate 

PS: Site works fine.


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I could, but it's probably about 9 lbs. now.  Is anyone having success with the site, or is it just down?



I think Prince missed the "e" www.allthewhey.com


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2004)

oops!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

Anyone use www.trueprotein.com?

 Theyve got a 50lb bag of whey isolate thats calling my name... combined with some flavor packets from BSL, i think i can cure my LC whey XL addiction. 

 That's if my credit card doesnt run away when it sees the price.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

200$ ?!?!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Plus, wont 50lbs go bad?  Thats a big ass bag!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

Nah, they want $350. 

 I dont think 50lbs will go bad... im not even sure protein has a shelf-life, as long as its kept dry and sealed.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> im not even sure protein has a shelf-life, as long as its kept dry and sealed.



why wouldn't it?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh, you can mix the kind you want.  I just put 100% concentrate.  Still a jip.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> why wouldn't it?


 Well... since its dry, theres really not enough moisture to support bacteria growth.  I mean, after a couple years you may not have as high a protein content per serving, but i cant imagine powder "rotting."


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Nah, they want $350.
> 
> 
> 
> > That's insane. Doesn't BSL have a 50 lb. special still going?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

Nope, theyre out of stock (gee, whats new  ).

 That trueprotein place has a 50lb bag of concentrate for the same price as BSL, though - $145.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)

Ah. 50 lbs. of one flavor though.   BSL at least lets you choose different ones.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah.  I could always just buy it unflavored and use BSL's flavor packets, tho.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Here is your final Customized Product. Do you see any thing you would like to change? 





Percentage Proteins Price Total 
  5%  Whey Protein Isolate Cold-Filtration  $ 6.49   $16.22  
  5%  Whey Protein Concentrate  $ 3.99   $9.97  
  5%  Whey Protein Isolate Ion-exchange  $ 8.41   $21.02  
  4%  Whey Protein Isolate Microfiltration  $ 7.20   $14.4  
  5%  Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Concentrate  $ 8.95   $22.37  
  5%  Hydolyzed Whey Protein High Grade  $ 9.50   $23.75  
  2%  Hydrolyzed Casein  $ 12.95   $12.95  
  5%  Calcium Caseinate  $ 5.95   $14.87  
  5%  Micellar Casein  $ 10.50   $26.25  
  5%  Milk Protein Isolate  $ 5.95   $14.87  
  5%  Egg White Protein  $ 9.50   $23.75  
  2%  Whole Egg Protein  $ 9.50   $9.5  

 Carbohydrates  Total 
  5%  Maltodextrin  $ 2.25 $5.62  
  5%  Dextrose  $ 2.25 $5.62  
  5%  Fructose  $ 2.25 $5.62  

  Fats    
  5%  Flax Powder  $ 29.95   $74.87  
  5%  MCT Powder  $ 16.95   $42.37  

    Supplements    
  5%  Creatine Monohydrate  $ 9.00   $22.5  
  5%  L-Glutamine  $ 16.55   $41.37  
  5%  Glutamine Peptides  $ 19.55   $48.87  
  5%  Branch Chain Amino Acids (BCAA's)  $ 26.95   $67.37  
  2%  Taurine Powder  $ 7.35   $7.35  

    Mix Enhancers     
          Aminogen $ 0.70/lb.   $35.00  
          CompleteVitamin/Mineral mix (2g/lb.) $ .65/lb.    $32.50  

  Flavor    
    Chocolate Free $0 

  Sweetner    
    None (plain) Free  $0 


*$539.15/50 lbs.* 



Just ordered 50LBS

Im bored..


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)

$539.15


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 6, 2004)

How long will that last ya?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

I just had my first taste of All The Whey and the stuff is amazingly good.  I bought the strawberry one.  I have had the one from GNC   and thought I would never taste Whey again, but this stuff is good....


----------



## the_menace (Aug 6, 2004)

Just ordered 20 lbs. of orange blend today. This is only a trial to see if I like it. So far the feedback on this site is good...so what the heck; plus its cheap.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here is your final Customized Product. Do you see any thing you would like to change?
> 
> *$539.15/50 lbs.*
> 
> ...


The following is exactly what I would change: The Fucking Price, Man! You can get a 50 lb bag of whey for $150.


----------



## redspy (Aug 6, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> The following is exactly what I would change: The Fucking Price, Man! You can get a 50 lb bag of whey for $150.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2004)

the_menace said:
			
		

> Just ordered 20 lbs. of orange blend today. This is only a trial to see if I like it.



quite a bit of whey for a trial?


----------



## V Player (Aug 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well it's the only whey I have been using for the past 8 months.


Its the only whey protein Ive been using for the past few months too. I cant say enought about it. My choice of flavor is vanilla because I can do do many things with it. Its pretty much a neutral flavor, I suppose. But the flip side is that I dont care about flavor, I care more for results. 



			
				Luke9583 said:
			
		

> really? Can you compare it to ON 100% ?


I can. I can also compare it to EAS Precision protein, Cytosport Complete Whey, and AST which is very good.

Better and cleaner gains at a whole lot less cost is what I see.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 7, 2004)

I"m sold, thank you!


----------



## the_menace (Aug 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> quite a bit of whey for a trial?



I was planning on getting something like 50 lbs but since its my first order from them, I only ordered 20 lbs to see if I like it or not. If I don't like it then oh well but the price ain't that bad. I've been using chocolate for a while and just thought about something different like orange. I ordered the protein blend btw. Any flavor recommendation for blend protein?


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 7, 2004)

anybody mix orange and vanilla?


----------



## the_menace (Aug 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> anybody mix orange and vanilla?



That actually sounds good. Mmmm...(ice cream)


----------



## zenreich6005 (Aug 8, 2004)

to the person asking about trueprotien.com . yes, its legit. I ordered the post workout protein and a blend from them. both taste pretty good, but the shipping took a week. you get the nod from me tho...try em out!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 8, 2004)

Has anyone used both ATW and BSL?  Im curious how their flavors compare.  Since BSL is out of their LC whey, i was gonna buy 10lbs from ALW... but im not sure if i should get it unflavored and use BSL's flavor packets, or just use an ATW flavor.


----------



## tbosley1 (Aug 9, 2004)

Allthewhey sells 50 lb. bags on eBay for $130.  Shelf life is 2 years from date that it's made.  It will go rancid.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 10, 2004)

What's the difference between their isolate, blend, meal replacement smoothy, and hydrolyzed products?  They really dont make that info to avaliable.


----------



## synth (Aug 10, 2004)

All The Whey Orange is good, personally it got old.   I used to just get the unflavored kind and make like all the whey smoothies, soo good!  But over all, all the whey products I love, plus they handle business very well.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 10, 2004)

great, I just ordered 2lb choc blend, 2lb orange isolate, and 2lb vanilla isolate


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

isolate > blend > concentrate

 its not a huge difference... basically theres more protein per serving in the isolate.  its heaps more expensive, though.


----------



## the_menace (Aug 16, 2004)

I finally got my order from allthewhey which is the orange blended protein. It came as expected as stated on the e-mail which was sent when I sent my order in. I ordered 20 lbs. but shipped by 5 lbs. container (times 4) which is the only surprise. Their packaging was good and its as good as a regular wholesaler company. Couldn't ask for more really and I'll be ordering my blended protein from them from now on. The price is awesome as well.

p.s. the orange flavor tastes great.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 16, 2004)

the_menace said:
			
		

> That actually sounds good. Mmmm...(ice cream)


I tried the mix today.  It's excellent!   

So is choc. and orange. ..... and choc. and vanilla for that matter.  All the Whey rocks.


----------

